# New old stock 585



## bikesaredangerousmmk (Dec 30, 2013)

Any reason not to buy an old, unused frame from 2006-8? How much would I be missing with not having the latest and greatest?

Any safety or other practical concerns to be worried about?

Thanks.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Not in the least. Go check out the Colnago page and see my post on refurbishing my 2001 C-40. Rode it into work today. It's like having a new bike. I wouldn't necessarily say that the latest is the greatest. 

Plus, it already passes the 10 year test -- It's 10 years old and still looks attractive. Most of the bikes I see in my LBS definitely won't pass that test. 

Plus Looks are kind of rare. It's good not to always ride with the herd.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

But it! Or send me the link so I can!!!
If something is better, it would be only incrementally so, not leaps or bounds.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

I ride an XL - have for ten years.

If you are not interested I am.


----------

